# agm batteries mounted on their side?



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a Odyssey PC1100 mounted on it's side in my back hatch. It's never given me a problem at all in the 18 or so months it's been in there.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I shoe-horned two PC1200's on end into one Group 31 battery box that rode in the bow of a Super Skiff for one year with no problems.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

Good info. 

I boondock full-time in my camper. I NEVER go to campgrounds. I didn't sell my house and move into my camper when I retired so I could live in crowded RV ghettos. 

Last year I made the move to two AGM golf cart 6 volts instead of one Group 27. Game changer. Now I can go 3 or 4 days without firing up the Honda 2kw genset. 

I need AGMs because it's not convenient to have batteries venting in my camper. I'd like to upgrade to 4 6v, and standing them on end makes that feasible. 

A man can learn a lot here, and not just about skiffs...


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I had a Duracell group 27 as well, located under my front deck. Had it mounted on its side for a year with no issues.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, these replies make me feel better. Thanks for all of your input!


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

AGM’s mounted on their side in my Polaris ranger with no issues for 4 years.


----------

